# Razor E100 not working



## JThomasV8 (7 mo ago)

Hello. My son has a Razor Power Core E100 that suddenly stopped working. I'd like to run through some diagnostics I've performed and see if anyone has an idea of how to fix it.


giving it throttle gives continuity on that circuit
depressing the brake breaks continuity on that circuit, which I've read is correct
the circuit breaker has continuity on its contacts which says to me it's good
the power switch lights up when turned on
I'm getting 25.8 volts from the batteries
I get negligible resistance from the motor. I don't know any other way to check this.
the control module does not click when I hit the throttle, so I replaced it. The new one does not click either.

If I lift the rear wheel and manually spin it while giving it throttle about every 1 out of 15 times the wheel will spin for a few seconds but then the control module starts to buzz and the wheel then stops. Both of the control modules will do this.

Any ideas on what the problem could be or anything else I can check? I'd love to get this fixed for my son.

Thanks again.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

There is not much information available about the controller for these other than they require a kick start to get going. If a schematic were available then it might be possible to troubleshoot the circuits to find the culprit.

The Open Circuit Voltage of the battery pack seems as expected for 2 12V lead acid batteries in series, but they would need to be load tested to determine if they have capacity left or might be worn out and just holding a high surface voltage that lays down under load.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Found the device online, and it doesn't use lithium cells.


----------



## JThomasV8 (7 mo ago)

The scooter is only about 6 months the old. It's two 12v batteries run in series for a 24v system. I think they are AGM batteries. From what I've read there is a low voltage cutoff below 23v but I'm getting 25.8v from the batteries. Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

But what is the voltage under load? That is what matters.

All batteries sag when loaded and a weak or worn out battery will have excessive voltage sag; basically if fails to hold up the voltage to a sufficient level when supplying current. 

Most likely the battery pack is worn out, especially since you get the same results with the replaced controller.


----------



## JThomasV8 (7 mo ago)

The scooter is only 6 months old and used on weekends. Its been charged probably less than a dozen times. Do you think the batteries would wear out that quickly?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

No, they shouldn't

Did you regularly re-charge the batteries immediately after each use?
...or like waited untill next day or next weekend etc.?
Also,
How heavy is the rider?
...& what type of terrain was it usually ridden on?


----------



## JThomasV8 (7 mo ago)

They weren't always recharged immediately and may have been recharged another day. He's about 75 pounds and we live in a very flat area.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

The cells are likely sulfated over and capacity has been diminished; so the OCV appears as "Full" but the voltage falls flat under load. This happens when a lead acid battery is not kept fully charged at all times, you can search and read up about this on the websticle.


----------

